# Webber dam poaching



## niksiddall (Nov 29, 2013)

Dnr caught people netting at Webber dam


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

niksiddall said:


> View attachment 272247
> 
> 
> Dnr caught people netting at Webber dam


Cha Ching $$$$$
Fools are gonna pay!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

What a waste. Hope the fine is hefty and jail time. That angers me soooo much


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

Taxpayer dollars put to good use. Excellent.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

What a shame. I saw a dude at a well known fish ladder knifing fish one time. Total karma when he ran the blade through his hand lifting a Kang! out of the water.

Interested in the details behind this one. Is there a Russia connection? Selling smoked fish? Eggs?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Quack Addict said:


> What a shame. I saw a dude at a well known fish ladder knifing fish one time. Total karma when he ran the blade through his hand lifting a Kang! out of the water.
> 
> Interested in the details behind this one. Is there a Russia connection? Selling smoked fish? Eggs?


There has been a ton of people poaching the vulnerable coho around that area. They also busted 7 other guys below Lyons the other day on my buddies property for the same non sense. Kudos to the two COs in Ionia County!

PS Webber Dam is a hot bed for poaching, I have seen lots of different types of people get caught doing illegal fishing down there. The officers are sneaky and just because there is no truck in sight doesn't mean they aren't around.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

A K apiece fine for the illegally secured fish?


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Well done by the DNR!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

They will seek restitution on a per pound or per fish basis. It will not be cheap either way.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> They will seek restitution on a per pound or per fish basis. It will not be cheap either way.


Good, if you put the time in and figure out how to fish them you can catch them just as easy but legally. Risk all those fines for Fish, makes no sense pure lazy dirtbags!


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

The guy that told me about this said the 2 of the 5 guys tried to run. Co was running after them when he pulled in the lot.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ring 'em up!


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Yikes, what a waste. I wonder how heavy the fine will be.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was fishing the early run below webber a couple of weeks ago and kept hearing something in the bushes across the river.
After the second or third time, I realized I was hearing a two way radio. I told my son "There's a game warden up in those bushes ".


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

wdf73 said:


> I was fishing the early run below webber a couple of weeks ago and kept hearing something in the bushes across the river.
> After the second or third time, I realized I was hearing a two way radio. I told my son "There's a game warden up in those bushes ".


Can you post a pic of that bush so I know where it's at?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. And it was so avoidable.


----------



## BDuff1234 (Jan 18, 2016)

So sad to see such a waste, especially for all of the other people fishing by legal methods who now have no opportunity to catch those fish. 

Everyone makes poor choices in their life but I do hope the penalty for this is severe enough to deter those people caught and others from doing the same thing in the future.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Somehow the thought of getting a few drinking buddies together and netting coho 50 at a time just never even crossed my mind. How unimaginative of me. :sad:


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a feelingg this was coming...I would bet they got them in the small creek mouth that empties in the grand below weber. I have been down there on the opposite side of river a lot since the beginning of september. I have seen some questionable people/activity over there but couldn't confirm that they were poaching. This is the 1st week I have not had a chance to get down there in the evenings and I would have enjoyed seing some deserved justice! On a side note I have also heard some brushes rusting while fishing there. I passed it off as possible squatch siting.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Had cpl visits recently by im sure the same CO that got those ASShatS!! Im very glad to see them out and about!!! Very cool and chatty fella too! Kudos boys, just wish those fishes were still swimming..smh


----------

